# Shakespeare Slingshot



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone used one of these rods and can give a review of it? http://www.purefishing.com.au/rods/shak ... ling-shot/
Saw a 1-3kg version in a store yesterday for $69 and it felt similar to the Berkley Dropshot. Seemed like very good value.


----------



## prowler (Oct 29, 2009)

I picked up one of the 1 piece ones from anaconda for $55 on special on Thursday. I took it out or a quick flick on Saturday and I have to say I loved it. I'm going to pick up another one this weekend. I cast really well and has a nice fast action. I've only use it once but so far so good.


----------



## ohagas (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply prowler. Might need to pick one up.


----------



## FlashYak (Jan 13, 2012)

I have one of these. I have used it over the summer and have been really happy with it. I matched my 6' 6" two piece to a pleuger Supreme xts2500 and just found the rig so light to throw around. A few weeks ago when the tip fell off. Seriously, just dropped off with a clean break. I had not banged it or caught it in the door. I took it back to Anaconda however and they eventually got a replacement. The biggest downer was waiting the two weeks for the rep to come in to give the nod to replace. I am just hoping this was a once off event as I had caught some nice fish on it and found it performed very well.

John


----------



## Harden97 (Feb 21, 2012)

I picked up the Shakespeare slingshot for around $30 1-3kg


----------

